# Unexpected crappies



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Wanted to fish for some crappies, but guide told me fishing isn't good due to rain/etc. So I decided to relax and do some bank fishing in a place where I normally catch little bass, sunfish -- etc. You know, a place where you go with your kid to relax, catch few fish and throw them back.

Well, I have attached a picture of surprise that I found... :ac550: I've never fished for crappie in winter, and in fact I caught crappies maybe on four fishing trips in total.

I'd like to express sincere gratitude to Rangerbobtx who (almost a year ago) explained me basics about catching spawning crappie's and their general behavior -- without his knowledge this would not have happened. Thanks, dude. I won't forget your kindness!

In case if you are wondering this is 18 (black?) crappies between honest 11 and 12 inches. Healthy mix of males and females, all had a lot of extra fat in the belly.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice mess o' sac-a-lait! Were ya fishing creek? river? pond? lake?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome. Some good eating right there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Very nice haul. I bet you back there soon!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Love them fish!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

bill said:


> Love them fish!


X 2 if I'm cooking freshwater fish, it doesn't get any better IMO. 
Nice catch bro.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

pYr8 said:


> Nice mess o' sac-a-lait! Were ya fishing creek? river? pond? lake?


Lake, not a big one. Stumbled into them by accident next to a structure. Bite was on for two hours and then they moved away (or stopped eating) -- I could not get a bite and it became chilly, so I went home.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Looks Like a fish fry to me. Get some shiners,m they will be back.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

great job!!!!!!


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

So are you saying they are spawning now ? just curious . good job and thanks for the report.ss


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

slabseeker said:


> So are you saying they are spawning now ? just curious . good job and thanks for the report.ss


No, they weren't spawning -- it is way too early. It was some weird luck, school of crappies decided to park at that spot for few hours -- I went there again and got royally skunked. Everything was the same -- weather, time of day and phase of moon. Not a single bite, I spent there half of the day looking for them.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

Yea, that's those crazy crappie for you. I wonder if you just caught them all. lol 
I know they do spawn as early as Feb some times. especially on a small lake that warms up faster.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

slabseeker said:


> Yea, that's those crazy crappie for you. I wonder if you just caught them all. lol
> I know they do spawn as early as Feb some times. especially on a small lake that warms up faster.


I am telling you that was very weird. The moment I caught my first one (by accident) I rerigged (jig+grub under bobber) and had a blast for about 1.5 hours. Then they started moving away -- I had to cast further and further to get a bite. Eventually bite died down completely. Apparently I caught them on the move... foraging expedition. Wasn't been able to reproduce that trick again... (yet  ).


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Trying to figure out the Crappie pattern is difficult for me. Guess that's why it's such a rush when you can land more than a dozen in one spot! Good job Crusader! Keep the reports coming.


----------

